# Easy Motion EVO 29er



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Having the opportunity to ride this marvelous bike for a month or so. Two-wheel drive with a 250w motor in front hub and a 350w motor in the rear. The motors are synchronized and the bike can be ridden with one or the other or both with four different levels of assist. Lots of other features, but suffice to say it devoured an eight mile ascent with 3000' feet of vertical gain yesterday. Will report more later if anything else might be of interest.


----------

